# Rare Photos Of First Australasian Antarctic Expedition Taken 100 Years Ago



## Braineack (Feb 26, 2019)

Rare Photos Of First Australasian Antarctic Expedition Taken 100 Years Ago Will Make You Shiver


----------



## ORourkeK (Feb 26, 2019)

Amazing. Thanks for the share. It is incredible to see how different Huskies look back then.


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 26, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 26, 2019)

Excellent photography love all of them but one of the most interesting to me is #9 Cavern Carved by the sea.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 26, 2019)

ORourkeK said:


> Amazing. Thanks for the share. It is incredible to see how different Huskies look back then.



You’re thinking of “Show” Huskies, working Huskies don’t look anything like the Show breed either. 

If you look at modern day sled teams their Huskies don’t look like their Show brethren and look like those Huskies in these photos.


----------



## RowdyRay (Feb 26, 2019)

Thank you. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## ORourkeK (Feb 26, 2019)

Call_me_Tom said:


> ORourkeK said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing. Thanks for the share. It is incredible to see how different Huskies look back then.
> ...



I never knew there was a difference. Admittedly the only time I have seen them actually pulling a sled was at an event in Vermont. They looked very similar to what I would see in someones home here in PA.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 26, 2019)

ORourkeK said:


> Call_me_Tom said:
> 
> 
> > ORourkeK said:
> ...



Working Huskies aren’t pretty like what you’d see on a leash in your neighborhood. 

A lot of Police and Military only use working German Shepherds, which look a little different than the show breed. These working GS don’t have the haunched hind legs like you see at the dog park but stand fully erect so they can pull a man down or drag someone to safety. 

There’re many, many more, such as a Poodle is really a hunting dog, it’s hair is used to repeal water on the hunt, not showy fluffy fur balls. It’d take to long to list them all but it makes for interesting reading if your ever get bored and Google it.


----------

